# Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??



## TuñeFish (17. November 2008)

Hi @ all,
Vorweg, falls es so einen thread schon gibt, die Sufu hat nix ausgespuckt.
Ich mache dieses jahr im März meinen Fischereischein und dann gehts endlich ab ans Wasser und zwar auf eigene Faust ( ohne Onkel oder Jugendwart aus meinem Fischereiverein als Beaufsichtigung >.< ) .

Ich hätt jetzt mal speziell zum Thema Hechte drillen ein paar Fragen und wär schön einfach mal ein Paar Meinungen zu hören . Karpfen und Forellen hab ich schon einige gefangen, doch mit Hechten hab ich was den Drill angeht quasi null Erfahrung.
Was ich an Ausrüstung brauch (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken, Stahlvorfach und so was) ist mir bekannt, war schon oft beim Hechtangeln dabei, hab aber noch nie selber gekurbelt.

Wollte jetz unteranderem sowas wissen wie: Wann setze ich den Anhieb? ( hab mal einen sagen hören: " Erstmal ne Kippe qualmen nachdem die Pose untertaucht, dann kannste anhauen" ), was mach ich wenn der fisch springt? - soll ich Spitze senken oder den Hecht auf Zug halten? Soll ich generell eher härter oder langsamer drillen? Oder wie lande ich den Fisch ohne ihn oder meinen Käscher zu beschädigen...usw 
Bin für alle Belehrungen dankbar!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Schönen gute Tag TuneFish, 

Die berühmte "Zigarettenlänge": Ein Hecht hat deinen Köfi schneller geschluckt, als man landläufig annimmt. Wenn du wirklich dann ca. 4, 5min wartest, dann findest du den Haken irgendwo im Magen wieder. Dadurch hat ein Untermaßiger keine Chance, zurückgesetzt zu werden. Ich rate dir zur Verwendung von Schnellanschlagsystemen mit 2 (evtl auch kleinen) Drilligen. Wenn der Schwimmer untergeht kannst du dann sofort einen kräftigen Anhieb entgegen der Zugrichtung des Hechtes setzen. Dann sitzt der Haken auch sauber und kleine Hechte kannst du ohne Operation abhaken und zurücksetzen. 

Zum Drill: Ein Hecht hat in der ersten Phase richtig Power. Dann gehts aber schnell bergab. Karpfen sind da schon ein wenig ausdauernder. Dürfte also kein Problem sein, einen Hecht mit geeignetem Gerät zu drillen. Beim Sprung die Rute senken, aber niemals die Schnurspannung verlieren. Da schütteln die Entenschnäbel gern mal die Haken ab..

Alles halb so wild. Das meiste wirst du nur am Wasser selbst lernen. Drum nichts wie raus und probieren. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Angler-Flo (17. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

An sich kann man dem von Stachelritter86 nichtsmehr hinzufügen. Was wirklich ganz wichtig ist, wenn der Esox des springen anfängt wirklich niht die Schnurspannung verlieren, da er sonst mit seinem Schwanz auf die Schnur schlägt und dann ist er weg. Viele sagen man soll die Schnur beim Sprung locker lassen völliger Blödsinn. Das einzigst richtige ist Spannung halten und Rute etwas senken! Was man sich noch merken kann ist dass der Hecht immer versucht nach unten wegzugehen (war bei mir Erfahrungsgemäß so) Du kannst ihm ruhig ein bisschen Schnur geben wenn er meint er muss gehn wie verrückt, aber gib ihm nicht zuviel sonst haut er sich auch irgendwie frei.


----------



## Paddy 15 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

|good: allso echt mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen also ich wüsste nix mehr 

mfg Paddy 15


----------



## DK Jigger (17. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Ich setze beim Naturköderangeln kurz nach dem Biss den Anhieb und verwende meist zwei kleine Drillinge als System. Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da ein Haken dann sicher im Fischmaul sitzt. Die Haken sitzen nicht im Schlund und können gut gelöst werden.
Das wichtigste beim Drill ist einfach Ruhe bewahren. Stetig aber mit Gefühl Drillen.Die Brechstange sollte zu Hause bleiben. Die meisten Hechte geben schnell auf. Aber trotzdem immer auf der Hut sein. Es kann auch passieren das ein guter Hecht kurz vorm Kescher plötzlich abtaucht. Dann sollte die Rolle auch Schnur geben können und der Angler schnell reagieren.
Springende Hechte sind eigentlich nicht zu kontrollieren. Doch auch ich halte die Schnur straff um Kontakt zum Fisch zu haben und ein Ausschütteln des Köders zu verhindern. Das Abschütteln des Köders passiert mir eigentlich nur beim Kunstköderangeln.

Also mein neuer Angelfreund hat es recht gut und schnell gelernt. Bis vor ca. 6 Wochen glaubte er noch nicht einmal richtig dass man in unserem See Hechte mit einem Kunstköder fangen kann. Jetzt hat er schon 5 Hechte gefangen. Zwei waren sogar 82 und 84 cm lang.

Viel Erfolg mit den Hechten.


----------



## TuñeFish (18. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten, freu mich jetzt schon richtig drauf den Hechten nachzustelln! Eine Frage noch, was für Hakengrößen verwendet ihr denn so wenn ihr mit 2 Drillingen im Köfi fischt?


----------



## Angler-Flo (18. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Grüß dich,

des musst du immer weng Abhänging von der Größe des Köfis machen. Du nimmst ja auch nicht wenn du auf Rotaugen gehst einen 1/0 Haken, übertrieben gesehen. Ich denke du weißt was ich meine. Musst ahlt schauen wie groß könnte auch der "Beutefisch" sein. Was du aber auch machen kannst einfach aufziehen mit 2 Einzelhäken statt drillingen funktionniert auch ... ist halt etwas Risikoreicher.

Also viel Spaß bei den Hechdrillen.


----------



## Frosch38 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Was ist wenn der Hecht die Pose garnicht unter Wasser zieht? Dann hat er der Köfi im Mauel und schwimmt erst mal weg. Meistens bleiben sie dann stehen und beginnen den Fisch zu drehen und dann taucht die Pose ab. Zeit den Anhieb zu setzen und dann merkst du auch schon wie stark der gegendruck ist. Probieren und aus Fehler lernen.:m


----------



## Hannes94 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtbiss!! - öh und was nun??*

Moin... 
 Also ich angel schon relativ lange hecht  und es kommt ganz darauf an mit was für einer mongtage du angelst ... bei der posenmongtage  würd ich dir ne ca.30 gramm pose empfehlen an 30-35er monofil... beim biss warte ich meist einige sekunden bevor ich anschlage ( je nach größe des köderfisches )  beim spinnangeln mit gummifischen oder  blinkern solte mann sofort den anhib setzen sonst inhalirt der hecht den köder so tief das man ihn kaum wider rausbekommt ... am besten eignensich rotfedernvon 7-15cm
 viel spaß beim hechtangeln 
mein rekord ist 119cm


----------

